

Recommendations for a Colo Datacenter in Boston area - ivrokv

Please share your reviews, experiences about how you chose your datacenter colo.
======
epi0Bauqu
<http://www.ilandinternet.com/> is the way to go. They are a reseller of
Level3 for smaller businesses. You go right in the Level3 data center, and
it's still relatively cheap. Note that iland colos in many Level3 data centers
across the US and Europe.

~~~
ivrokv
Thanks. Did you ever use their services? Would you know anything about their
customer service quality?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Yes, I have used them for many years. I found their customer service to be
great. You get right through to their small and knowledgeable technical staff.

